# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  Hi from colorado

## tsjoe2

Hi my name is Michelle Vosberg an I kinda new to this place so thought I would say hi an ask for any advice on understanding heat and humidity in Colorado for its ussally cold an dry humidity around here if any one has any advice please contact me thanks

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tsjoe2

Also interested in breeding so any advise on that would also be ausome thanks

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TheWinWizard

Welcome to the family Michelle. What are you keeping at this time, or looking to get?

----------


## Mike41793

Welcome to the forum and go Bruins!

----------


## Kinra

Welcome to the site.   :Welcome:

----------


## gsarchie

I live in the springs and I have to mist my tanks quite often, daily when they are about to shed.  As for heat, as long as your home or wherever you keep your snakes is heated and you provide a warm spot for basking the heat won't be an issue.

----------


## Slim

Welcome to BP.net!  Great to have you here  :Good Job:

----------


## Gomojoe

Where in Colorado are you located?  I'm in Colorado Springs.  I humidify the room I keep my snakes in and use a space heater in the winter to keep the temp right.  In the summer I have to use AC in the room because it is on the 2nd floor and gets quite a bit of sun.

----------


## tsjoe2

I'm in Colorado springs to an I have a ball python an looking into getting another but I'm struggling keeping her warm enough she almost always cold when I take her out so I getting consered

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gsarchie

That makes 6 in the Springs area for the first official Colorado Springs BP.net "beer gathering" after I get home from Afghanistan!  LOL  I'm a homebrewer so I could host and show off the collection for the first meeting.

Gomojoe and I gave some tips already, but I'll add that it would be best to keep them away from exterior walls in any season, as in the winter and summer the temps will fluctuate more from the temps outside.

----------


## Gomojoe

> I'm in Colorado springs to an I have a ball python an looking into getting another but I'm struggling keeping her warm enough she almost always cold when I take her out so I getting consered
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


What is your setup like?  What are you using for heat?

- - - Updated - - -

I had problems initially because I was using a terrarium.  While I eventually was able to get all the parameters set right it was a PITA so I switched to tubs and haven't had any issues since.

----------


## tsjoe2

So I have a heat pad under the tank an a heat lamp on top but she next to a wall with a couple of blankets  I live in a trailer so its not the best in heat and air conditioning an I think that it would be fun to get all us together to show off our reptiles 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

Do you have a thermostat regulating the temps?

----------


## tsjoe2

No I don't I need to get one

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tsjoe2

I have a humidity thing mister but that's it

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gomojoe

> No I don't I need to get one
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


Why don't you need one? Do you have a rheostat?


Sent from my iPho

----------


## tsjoe2

No I don't but I need to go get one might do that tonight thanks greatly appreciate it though now that I have a idea of what I need 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gomojoe

Just remember rheostats don't compensate for the daily change of room temp!


Sent from my iPho

----------

_gsarchie_ (08-22-2012)

----------


## Vypyrz

Hello Michelle, and  :Welcome:  to BP.net...

----------


## the haj

Hey,

Just thought I would speak up and add another Coloradan to the list. Look forward to meeting alot of you and enjoying some informative conversations. Anthony

----------


## gsarchie

Where in CO are you at Anthony?

----------


## darthkevin

> I live in the springs and I have to mist my tanks quite often, daily when they are about to shed.  As for heat, as long as your home or wherever you keep your snakes is heated and you provide a warm spot for basking the heat won't be an issue.


x2 got to love the army life!

----------


## the haj

I live in a small town about 30 miles south of Colorado Springs called, Penrose. Out in the middle of the desert, sadly.

----------


## tsjoe2

Been through there an my husband has lived there so hi 

Sent from my MB855 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

----------


## AJs Snake House

Welcome!  I too am in the springs. Nice to meet you!  Glad to see so many coloradans!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mykole99

Where were all you people when i lived in Colorado Springs?  You need to check out the Rocky Mountain Brewery,  Just saying!

----------


## coolballsdave

Welcome!  I live just west of you in the uintah basin where it is also cold and dry.  I have found that setting up a room special for your snakes and keeping a warm mist humidifier on a timer set on a cycle that keeps the room between 55 and 65% rel. humidity is great.  Also, aspen shaving for substrate are great for keeping humidity up in cages.

----------


## darthkevin

> That makes 6 in the Springs area for the first official Colorado Springs BP.net "beer gathering" after I get home from Afghanistan!  LOL  I'm a homebrewer so I could host and show off the collection for the first meeting.
> 
> Gomojoe and I gave some tips already, but I'll add that it would be best to keep them away from exterior walls in any season, as in the winter and summer the temps will fluctuate more from the temps outside.


yes you know I am always down especially for a home brew

- - - Updated - - -

Didn't realize there were so many people from the Springs on here. Well it's good to know!

----------


## Norsejeff

Lots of coloradoans here, tho mostly in the springs it seems! I'm up in Foco

----------


## gsarchie

Not familiar with Foco but I am familiar with Penrose.  I'm down that way quite often to hit up the hot springs and go fly fishing in the Ark.  I've also been through Peyton a number of times going home to KS and going drinking in the paint mines.

----------


## Norsejeff

> Not familiar with Foco but I am familiar with Penrose.  I'm down that way quite often to hit up the hot springs and go fly fishing in the Ark.  I've also been through Peyton a number of times going home to KS and going drinking in the paint mines.


Foco is how we in Fort Collins refer to it, lol. Im sure you've heard of Fort Collins!

----------


## the haj

Maybe we cam all meet up one of these days and have a BP BBQ or something of the such..

----------


## gsarchie

My intent is to organize something after I get home from Afghanistan in December.  I am thinking the Springs as there are a lot of users down that way.

I've never heard of Fort Collins referred to as FoCo but now I know!  I am currently working on a Master's from CSU, however it is all done via correspondence courses, so online classes.  My professors live in Foco, though.

----------


## the haj

Sounds like a good plan to me..

----------


## darthkevin

Well if we are going to have a gathering I think it absolutely necessary that we all bring a bit of home brew. I'll pick up some stuff tomorrow and start brewing that way in December it will be good to go!

----------


## gsarchie

But I won't be able to get any homebrew ready for a month once I get home!  I could pick up some good beer either way, though.  I say we start at Bristol's and then move to Edelweiss before heading to Phantom Canyon to close out the night playing pool.  Maybe I should make a thread about this in one month's time (one month before I get home) and we can all brainstorm.

----------


## the haj

I don't know how to brew beer, but I can sure buy some. I think setting up a thread in November would be a good idea, that way we can see who is wanting to come and plan accordingly.

----------


## gsarchie

Yup.  Oh man, now I just have one more awesome thing to look forward to coming home to.  Are there any minors that we know of that are in CO?  We could do a beer call for the 21+ and get together some other time for warm milk with the minors.  LOL

----------


## darthkevin

> Yup.  Oh man, now I just have one more awesome thing to look forward to coming home to.  Are there any minors that we know of that are in CO?  We could do a beer call for the 21+ and get together some other time for warm milk with the minors.  LOL


LMAO oh man, that's too funny. The only thing with bar hopping is I god a kid and never can find a sitter and I know the wife wants to go so if we know anyone on post that can kid sit that would be awesome!

----------


## KingPythons

Welcome Michelle! Don't leave me out I'm In ACo  :Smile:

----------

